# MS Office 2003?



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 27, 2010)

A friend just called me and he had his computer wiped and did not back up any files (it crashed).
He now does not have MS Office 2003 anymore.  Can he download it somewhere and enter his old product key to activate it?
If so, where can I download him a full version of it?
http://www.brothersoft.com/microsoft-office-2003-169273.html
I found that one--is that the right one to download?  I checked cnet.com but there were 700 pages of results to my qeury, so I am hoping someone here has a link to download it.

AoG


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 27, 2010)

There's no place I'm aware of where he can legally download it, other than possibly direct from Microsoft.

*Order a replacement CD*

 U.S. customers can contact the Microsoft Order Desk at the 		  following phone number:  (800) 360-7561, Monday through Friday, 5:00 A.M. to 7:00 P.M. Pacific time. 
 Canadian customers can contact the Canadian Order Desk at the 		  following number:  (800) 933-4750, Monday through Friday, 5:00 A.M. to 7:00 P.M. Pacific time. 


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/302822


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 27, 2010)

ArmorOfGod said:


> A friend just called me and he had his computer wiped and did not back up any files (it crashed).
> He now does not have MS Office 2003 anymore.  Can he download it somewhere and enter his old product key to activate it?
> If so, where can I download him a full version of it?
> http://www.brothersoft.com/microsoft-office-2003-169273.html
> ...


I'd suggest going to OpenOffice instead...  It's free.  It's upwardly and backwardly compatible, it works across platforms... and it's FREE.

http://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 27, 2010)

Something else to note: Microsoft doesn't offer it's major offerings as "shareware" as the link in the OP lists it as, and doesn't authorize it's download through 3rd party sites. Any copies obtained through those may be compromised and place your system at risk of virus and spyware.


----------



## dbell (Dec 28, 2010)

ArmorOfGod said:


> A friend just called me and he had his computer wiped and did not back up any files (it crashed).
> He now does not have MS Office 2003 anymore.  Can he download it somewhere and enter his old product key to activate it?
> If so, where can I download him a full version of it?
> http://www.brothersoft.com/microsoft-office-2003-169273.html
> ...



MS Office 2003 has been depreciated and is no longer downloadable from MS as I understand it.  It is also no longer supported by them as well.  The only 2003 product still under support is FrontPage.

If he has the recovery disk he got with his computer, if it was an installed app that he subsequently purchased, he should be able to recover from that disk.

Good luck!


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 28, 2010)

Honestly -- is there a reason he's locked on Office 2003?  I understand being priced out of upgrading to the current version of Office... but otherwise, there's little reason to stick with 2003 anymore.  And it'll quickly reach the point that he'll have problems with newer documents.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 28, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> I'd suggest going to OpenOffice instead...  It's free.  It's upwardly and backwardly compatible, it works across platforms... and it's FREE.
> 
> http://www.openoffice.org/




There has been a recent fork of OpenOffice (dubbed LibreOffice) based on concerns over Oracle acquiring Sun and how they might handle the open source projects Sun previously administered or supported.

The new fork is downloadable at http://www.libreoffice.org/download/.  I imagine most of the Linux distributions will dump OpenOffice for LibreOffice.  Of course if you are an enduser, none of this really matters to you, and either suite will work for you.  Just download the right binary (Windows for most of us) to install and you are good to go.


----------

